# Cleveland Bicycles Springer fork 1910



## Iverider (Sep 8, 2013)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=380700197565






Came across this ad that has a photo that appears to be this exact fork from 1910. Cool...but pricey!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2013)

That is bad a$$. I would love to have that model bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 9, 2013)

Oh, YEAH !!! .... Daddy Like !!! ........ if CATFISH or Mr. COLUMBIA read this .. maybe they would 
chime in and give us some info as to this fork and variations .. if any.

I Digs It .. but not a player ........................  patric


----------



## Iverider (Sep 9, 2013)

Yeah, it seems a little high as it's listed in the motorcycle parts section, but I've never seen another for sale, so it COULD bring that much, but would it be WORTH it?


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2013)

Someone need to e-mail him, tell him it's for a bicycle... maybe the price will come down a smidge.......


----------



## Iverider (Sep 9, 2013)

I already did. I'm sending him the ad.

I hate that it doesn't show up larger when you direct upload...

So here's a link from my Flickr page.


----------



## bike (Sep 9, 2013)

*Price is reasonable*

I have frame with badge cranks fenders bars wheels if anyone wants to complete

no pedals fork xhtc@yahoo.com


----------



## bike (Sep 9, 2013)

*listing gone*

someone got it


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2013)

he, he, he...


----------



## bike (Sep 9, 2013)

*Ah ha!!!!!*



bricycle said:


> he, he, he...




Cash rich!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2013)

Gotcha!!! You really think I'd blow 1500 on a fork? besides, I'm look'n for $, not ways to spend it.


----------



## bike (Sep 9, 2013)

*I have*

and wouls again ifin I needed it


----------



## bricycle (Sep 9, 2013)

bike said:


> and wouls again ifin I needed it




...well, I heard you spent $1750 on that cat!


----------



## bike (Sep 9, 2013)

*a guy has to do*



bricycle said:


> ...well, I heard you spent $1750 on that cat!




what a guy has to do..


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Dec 8, 2019)

Think I just came across a 1910 Cleveland


----------



## bricycle (Dec 8, 2019)

I had one too, but fork tube too tall for the short spring fork.


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2019)

Wow! Necro post.


----------



## catfish (Dec 8, 2019)

There are a few versions of this fork, but with only slight modifications. But still all interchangeable I belive. I think the differences are mostly from being made in two different places. The Pope factory in Conn. And one of Popes other factories.


----------

